# Toddler found wandering...



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

With a bulldog.. I wonder who convinced who to leave? lol

On a serious note, those parents need to be beaten..
9&10 News - Neighbor Found Two Year Old Boy Wandering Neighborhood in Otsego County


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ahh at least someone was wathing out for him. A boy and his dog. So sweet this is what I think of when I think of pittys. And your right the parents need BEAT.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

So why should they be beaten? The mother was at work and had no control whatsoever over the situation.

The father, while negligent, probably didnt think the kid could get out of the house. People underestimate toddlers and the ability to do things.

My son is two. We have a bolt lock on our door. He figured out he could push one of his toys to the door, stand on it and open it. So I started locking the screen door. He figured out if he giggles in the right way he can unlock it to. So I put a gate up on my porch, yeah, he can climb up onto the flower pot and get over the rail.

The father shouldnt have taken something that would put him to sleep and leave the baby uncared for, I can see how it could happen, that story is lacking way to many details. He might not have known what the medicine would have done to him and when you have to take meds, you have to take meds, and no everyone has someone they can call to watch their kids. I know I dont. I dont have the luxury of being able to call someone to help me with my kids. So unless my DH can get off work, Im SOL if im sick.

I am glad that the kid and dog didnt get hurt.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, I did think maybe dad didn't know what effect the meds would have on him, but it just seems sketchy. I guess because I'm so careful with DOGS, let alone kids, I'm a **** near vulture when I've got toddlers in my care, I just can't see it happening... 

I was also pretty riled up because I posted that after watching a two year old run in front of a speeding motorcycle yesterday


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Honestly I wish there were more information. There really isnt alot in the article and it could go either way IMO.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

I remember when I worked at McDonalds there was a lady who went through the drive through with her toddler in the back seat (this was december in PA so very cold). Apparently the kid snuck out of the car barefoot and the mother didn't notice so she drove off. The kid was wandering around the parking lot barefoot for a while in the slush until someone saw him and brought him inside. Then they tried to talk to him but he wasn't old enough to know his address and didn't know his last name and just crying. The police were trying everything to find his mom but they couldn't. Finally she realized (when she got home) a 20 minute drive that her kid wasn't in the car anymore and drove back to McDonalds to get him. 

I'm sure its not impossible but it just seems to crazy to me that you don't realize your child isn't in the car for 20 minutes and you didn't notice the door open or anything. 

Sometimes I really wonder about people, this story could have been an accident but it just seems so negligent to me, how do you fall asleep when you are your childs only care giver home? Exspecially at an age where they get into EVERYTHING, parents should no this and be more aware of whats going on. But of course they could have really just taken the meds w/out knowing the side effects but it still sounds fishy to me.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Doubleminttwin said:


> Sometimes I really wonder about people, this story could have been an accident but it just seems so negligent to me, how do you fall asleep when you are your childs only care giver home?



Because most people expect parents to be perfect and to know everything, every time, every where. I often times take naps with my babies, I dont always know when my 2 year old gets up until he pours water on me or he's gone into his sisters room, crawled into her crib and they've started playing.

Parents are not perfect, people need to stop expecting them to be.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

You don't have to be perfect to notice your child is gone for six hours though. If any toddler is left alone for six hours thats neglect. It's one thing to take a cat nap its another thing to take heavy duty drugs and then pass out for 6 hours, if he had been drinking or abusing illegal drugs it would be different but I don't see why, prescription drugs can be just as dangerous. And in my opinion when you are you young child sole care giver then that is reckless and irresponsible. No they don't have to be perfect but they should be conscious or at least able to become conscious rabidly. What if the child had started the stove??


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Doubleminttwin said:


> You don't have to be perfect to notice your child is gone for six hours though. If any toddler is left alone for six hours thats neglect. It's one thing to take a cat nap its another thing to take heavy duty drugs and then pass out for 6 hours, if he had been drinking or abusing illegal drugs it would be different but I don't see why, prescription drugs can be just as dangerous. And in my opinion when you are you young child sole care giver then that is reckless and irresponsible. No they don't have to be perfect but they should be conscious or at least able to become conscious rabidly. What if the child had started the stove??


Usually when you have a RX you have to take it and at a certain more than likely. For some people when you gotta take meds you gotta take meds regardless of the circumstances. It would have been just as irresponsible imo for him to not take his meds if he need them. Not everyone has a choice in the matter, and we dont have all the details regarding the situation either. He could of had a medication change, or a new one added and a reaction between them might of made him fall asleep. The fact that he took meds given to him by his dr. and went to sleep that long leads me to believe that he didnt realize it would. But that is just a guess.

Like I said, I think it was negligent but I also dont think he thought anything bad would happen either. Its why people need to be careful, even with rx meds. But some people are just SOL when it comes down to it and they literally dont have anyone to help them. Its a gamble most dont like to take, but its reality.


ETA: What is this "heavy duty" you speak of? Different people have different tolerance levels. A hydro 5 knocks me on my butt pretty good. But my mother could take a 10 and it have no effect on her at all.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

there is also the possibility that he didn't know the drugs would knock him out for 6 hours. I'm that way with some things. Sleeping pills don't work for me, but give me 1/2 dose of NyQuil and I can sleep for almost 24 hours! If I take a full dose, I'm in a coma.

There just isn't enough in the story to know what's going on. Is there a history of the child being unattended? That would say more than the isolated incident reported here.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Crap happens, people aren't perfect. Unless I learn more details, that is my thought. Was the APBT their dog or just a dog who befriended the child? Thank God he was watching over the child. That is so typical for pit bulls.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Haha, when I bought my house, the doorknob on the toddler's room was reversed so the lock was on the outside.

I'm glad the dog had the good sense to accompany the child until it was found. Dogs are good that way. Why people want to get rid of their dog when there's a baby on the way just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I completely agree with the comment about not understanding why people give their pets away when they have a child on the way quite honestly it's one of the best things IMO to have pets especially dogs with children as they grow up not to mention the added benefit of a built in cleaning service when the child gets old enough to start throwing it's entire meal on the floor from the high chair lol. While I agree parents are not perfect lord knows I've made my fair share of mistakes but I really want more details on this case because it really doesn't seem right. Yes they could have been RX drugs but how many people out there abuse RX's? So I wouldn't really just pass it off so easily until having further information. It's hard to believe the entire story with so few details. Yes you have to take them at a certain time but most people work approximately an 8 hour shift yes some work many more hours but thats average. So the dad would have had to take the pill right around the time the mother left and the child take off as soon as dad fell asleep to be left alone for 6 hours wandering outside to be found by neighbors and not a frantic mother looking for her child after coming home from work. I know how it is we have absolutely no one to help us with our children and day care is far to expensive we pay almost the same amount for day care as I would make at my job so I get it but this story does NOT sit right with me. Plus, it may have been a new RX but it depends what day this situation happened. Just seems far too coincidental that the dad would have JUST gotten a new medicine that had this much of an effect to knock him out for 6 hours at least, that the mother would not have been home the first time the dad ever took the medication and that the child would just so happen for the very first time take off and wander around for that long of time. If you're child is that rambunctious that they would take off like that then you know ahead of time that they are like that and would take further steps to prevent it even though they always find a way around every safety net we set up. 

Also as far as the lady at McDonalds come on at that young of an age they should've been strapped into a car or toddler seat. There is no way you can be so distracted ordering your big mac that you don't notice your child unstrapping themselves from their car seat crawling out of it opening the door and getting out obviously shutting the door or you drove 20 minutes home with your door open without noticing. Plus if it was cold and slushy on the ground when the door opened you wouldn't notice the cold air rush into the car? Things like this tell me the person makes a habit out of being oblivious to things especially their child. I've had incidents where my children have gotten into stuff or hurt no one is perfect but some things go above and beyond simple mistakes and border neglect.


----------

